# The Mysti Wolf (Breed guesses are welcome!)



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

I've finally gotten her home!
Turns out, according to her file, that she was found wandering on someone's ranch, not sure if she was dumped or what. She came in skinny (34lbs) with a terrible coat (rough, dull, and with a brownish hue). She also was nursing several pups and was infested with fleas. 
She is now 40lbs and her coat is much better (thanks in part to coconut oil). She is submissive and will only growl if another dog moves to quickly or is rude. Vet estimated her age at 2, but who knows. And of course she has the standard "Shelter Behavior Trifecta" ie: pulling, jumping up, and no commands besides her name. Luckily she is one of those dogs who would not potty in their run and so far if I take her out when she looks anxious, she'll pee or poop. 

Some body shots when after we got home.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

shes beautiful, ive been following some of your threads, nice to see you got the dog you wanted. that really is an awesome looking dog.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I still see husky/GSD. Beautiful dog!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Second husky/GSD, that mix is all over the place where I live so it's a familiar look.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Tyler_X said:


> shes beautiful, ive been following some of your threads, nice to see you got the dog you wanted. that really is an awesome looking dog.


 Thanks, she will be even more beautiful once I get her used to a brush. She appears to have never seen one before.


Kuma'sMom said:


> I still see husky/GSD. Beautiful dog!


I do to, just like to get a second opinion.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm also going to say husky x GSD, she has the look.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

As far as rescue behaviors go, I'll take totally untrained over the alternatives. A clicker, some treats and a few weeks and those behaviors are gone (or at least better), reactivity, fearfulness, shut down, etc. are a lot harder to fix.

She is really pretty. I look forward to seeing her after a bath and a month of brushing and good diet.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> As far as rescue behaviors go, I'll take totally untrained over the alternatives. A clicker, some treats and a few weeks and those behaviors are gone (or at least better), reactivity, fearfulness, shut down, etc. are a lot harder to fix.
> 
> She is really pretty. I look forward to seeing her after a bath and a month of brushing and good diet.


I'm going to Petsmart this week to buy some training treats and maybe some grooming supplies. 

I have never met a dog like her before (I'm used to Pitxlabs) so this is a new experience for me. She is really smart and appears to figure things out by watching the other dogs. Like last night; she couldn't figure out how to get onto the bed (I think the softness freaked her out), but once she watched Kieber and Deputy get up, she copied them and jumped up at the same place and the same way. 

This is just a random guess: Could she be a badly bred BYB Sibe? 
We have a TON of BYBS out here and that fact that she was dumped with puppies is sort of suspicious. Plus, she's meeting the description of a Sibe I've read on several sites. Closest for comparison I could find. 

Sibe








Her


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Reminds me a bit of a chow husky


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Cindy23323 said:


> Reminds me a bit of a chow husky


That really does look like her!


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't know the chances, but looks pretty much like a Alaskan Noble Companion Dog.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog is gorgeous. I'm going to stay in the radar and go off a bit if you'll permit me. On the radar: Husky Mix. Off the radar: I was either going to say what MastiffGuy said (ANCD) or a black Kintamani. 

Like said, probably just a Husky mix, but I like going out of the ball park to guess breeds even if they never turn out to be that breed.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

No that's definitely not a ANCD. They're longer and lankier and not as short as that, nothing the same.


----------

